
Sterile Future for Open Web? - cpeterso
http://blog.pagefair.com/2015/sterile-future-for-open-web/
======
PaulHoule
Google is also eating up the open web.

It use to be that Google had lax standards for music lyrics sites, but now
when you search for lyrics you are likely to get a "universal search" result
for Google Play.

Google is getting out of the game of providing people free traffic so you not
only have the ad-supported model failing AND the free traffic going away.

